# I tripped while holding my son :(



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm calming down now, but I freaked out this morning when I slipped going up the steps carrying my 3 month old son in my arms. It was rainy out and they were concrete stairs and I was holding him in one arm and a bag in the other and just slipped. I just scratched his head a little, not even a bump or a bruise, as I was able to protect his head when I fell and keep a hold of him, but it was so scary! I just kept thinking, what if I had dropped him or what if I had hit his head on the stairs? I should have been carrying him in the moby like I usually do, but it was raining out so I didn't want to get it wet putting it on.

Have others had this happen? I don't want to leave the house now because I'm afraid I'll drop him! We've never had a problem up until now, and I was just so scared I had hurt him...it was terrifying! I think he cried more because I was so upset than because he was hurt. But I just couldn't help thinking "what if". I guess I just need a hug and an "it's alright". I feel like such a bad mom.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I am clumsy, and do this kind of stuff a lot. Just yesterday I was holding DS and he suddenly arched his back, flipped out of my arms, and fell on his back on the floor! EEK! Luckily no harm done. You'll have plenty of these moments, and yeah, you'll feel like a bad mommy each time. Luckily, kids are pretty resilient.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

About a month ago I was carrying my 21 month old son down the deck stairs and he dropped his stuffed monkey as I took a step. I stepped on it and dropped him down the stairs. He fell backward, hit a stair, and flipped over landing on the ground. I don't even remember if I fell or jumped or what. I know I screamed and was next to him holding him tight in fright while my dad tried to look him over. He had some bruising behind his ear and on his hip, but other than that seemed OK. I did bring him to the chiropractor like 2 weeks later because he seems to tuck his head when picked up. Just the other day, my mom noticed his collarbone sticks out more on one side than the other so we are going to bring it up at his next appointment.

He is OK though. He still practices his words and acts totally normal. I also know another mom who's DH dropped her DS when he was very little onto a concrete floor from about three stairs up. He's OK too.

Breathe and it should be OK.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Your life flashing before your eyes is nothing compared to your LO's life flashing before your eyes....

I hope he's feeling okay now!

It is pretty amazing what we can do when those situations come up. Like once, Lina tried to throw herself into the bathtub. I went to catch her and ended up just spinning her so that she was going headfirst, and ended up catching her thigh with her head maybe 24" from the cast iron tub. She had grand old time, me not so much.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

When my 2nd was 9 months old I was nursing him in a chair with the boppy on and then stood up when he was done. Being lazy I tried step over the boppy on the floor and tripped and dropped him. It really knocked the wind out of him and he tried to get up and kept falling. I called 911 and they took us to the hospital and it was "nothing" but I felt so bad watching him try to sit up. I don't think I'd call 911 again if this happened but I was worried he had a neck injury at the time.


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

I fell down the stairs with my son when he was an infant. Somehow, although I got banged up, I managed to hold him up w/out a bump or bruise.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonWillow* 
I fell down the stairs with my son when he was an infant. Somehow, although I got banged up, I managed to hold him up w/out a bump or bruise.

I did the same thing with one of mine.

I've also accidentally walked too close to a wall a time or two while holding a baby on my hip. Yes, resulting in a bumped baby head.







:


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

About a month ago I tripped while I was wearing Felix in the Ergo (front carry). I was walking to the subway and texting my friend to let her know I'd be late, when I stumbled over an uneven flagstone and pitched forward. Because I was top-heavy I went over almost immediately, complete with a loud yell and lots of flailing of the arms. My knees came about half an inch from the sidewalk but I managed to regain my balance before I actually fell. And of course I felt like the worst mother ever, because imagine how much worse it could have been!

Curiously, Little Man didn't stir at all during the whole thing. But I don't text while walking anymore...


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I know how you feel








I was wearing my son in the Ergo when I tripped on an uneven sidewalk and pitched forward. Luckily I was able to mostly catch myself on my hands but his head grazed the concrete. He cried out of fright but was unhurt other than a little scrape. I was terrified. As I got up I expected to see his little head smashed but I was so lucky - the only blood was on my hands.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonWillow* 
I fell down the stairs with my son when he was an infant. Somehow, although I got banged up, I managed to hold him up w/out a bump or bruise.

I did the same thing when my daughter was a newborn.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I also fell down the stairs when DS was 4 months old. Scared the crap out of me, but he was fine. I can't say they same about my tailbone though... it was bruised for awhile.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonWillow* 
I fell down the stairs with my son when he was an infant. Somehow, although I got banged up, I managed to hold him up w/out a bump or bruise.

This happened to me, too. He never hit the floor because I held him up, but I wasn't able to break my fall and was definitely hurting.


----------



## terrainthailand (Mar 31, 2008)

I also tripped and fell with DD in the moby when she was 4 months old. I don't think she hit the ground but I felt like I was having a panic attack. My knees and hands were all scraped up.


----------



## larzanna (Jan 23, 2008)

I have visions of this all the time especially since our steps both inside and outside our rental don't have hand rails!! My DS is 7 weeks and i am terrified of falling with him, so i can only imagine how you feel having done it....i'd be so scared to ever walk with him again.
Reading that other have dropped their kids and that they are ok makes me feel better.
I hope it makes you feel better too.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

My husband and I eached tripped and fell holding our second daughter. She was fine, but I don't think either of us ever fully recovered!

I'm glad you both are ok!


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I tripped on the way dow our steps INSIDE the house and dropped my dd when she was 6 months old. I'm very, very careful around steps now. Not that I wasn't before, but overly cautious. It could happen to anyone, but I don't think it is something you have to worry about happening over and over again...especailly now that your are aware of that danger.


----------



## Passionate*Mama (Jul 13, 2007)

Just last night I was sitting on the floor while my four month old DS laid on his back and played with me. In the blink of an eye my three year old DD walked past tripped and stepped on his FACE. I freaked out expecting him to have a broken nose or something messed up. He was totally fine. He screamed bloody murder (I think out of fear) but as soon as I whipped out my boob (the magic tool) he was totally fine! Sometimes things just happen so fast we can't do anything but watch it happen!


----------



## Starfish11 (Apr 4, 2008)

Even after years of dancing through my teens year, I'm still quite clumsy. I've dropped my poor sweet baby four times--FOUR FREAKIN' TIMES! I am stunned by this and very ashamed.

Good thing babies are very hardy as she is scared by the drops but shows no sighs of damage. sigh....I think I am more damaged by it all than she is.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

i've done it I understand how you feel!

I slipped down the last 5 steps or so while holding my toddler he was ok but it scared *&%^#$#^-less !!!


----------



## YouKnowMe (Feb 7, 2008)

I am so sorry! I am glad you are both OK. The what-ifs don't matter because it's done and you are OK. I only say that because I can feel your fear and anxiety and I want you to know that it's OK, it's happened to many people. I can imagine I wouldbe scared out of my head as well.

Big hugs!


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh Jennie! You can see we've all done it!

I took DS to Target when he was 2 weeks old. I tripped on the curb getting into the car and fell over backwards. He was totally fine, just tired and startled so he started SCREAMING! My PP self was a crying sad-pie, but you have never SEEN a woman run as fast as the one did who came hurtling across the parking lot to be sure we were OK! We were, and it was nice of her.


----------



## MindlessChrissy (Jun 7, 2009)

This is such a fear of mine. DS has a habit of trying to shove himself backwards when we're holding him and I can't say how many times he's almost went flying.


----------



## kimberlyhsmith604 (8 mo ago)

YayJennie said:


> I'm calming down now, but I freaked out this morning when I slipped going up the steps carrying my 3 month old son in my arms. It was rainy out and they were concrete stairs and I was holding him in one arm and a bag in the other and just slipped. I just scratched his head a little, not even a bump or a bruise, as I was able to protect his head when I fell and keep a hold of him, but it was so scary! I just kept thinking, what if I had dropped him or what if I had hit his head on the stairs? I should have been carrying him in the moby like I usually do, but it was raining out so I didn't want to get it wet putting it on.
> 
> Have others had this happen? I don't want to leave the house now because I'm afraid I'll drop him! We've never had a problem up until now, and I was just so scared I had hurt him...it was terrifying! I think he cried more because I was so upset than because he was hurt. But I just couldn't help thinking "what if". I guess I just need a hug and an "it's alright". I feel like such a bad mom.


I am so glad I read this forum. I had a trip and fall this morning. I was carrying, my 3 month old daughter and tripped over one of those parking stumps. I was able to protect her. She cried, out of shock but I was freaking out. Feeling tons of guilt and wishing the same thing; I should have carried her a different way or I should have been more aware of my feet. Anyways, thank you for your share.
 We all make mistakes. You made my day and i hope neither of us have any experiences like this again.


----------

